# Sigurros's ED trip log



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

sigurros said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> My car's on Figaro - scheduled to arrive in California on Dec. 19. With 2 weeks of VPC, I am expecting a call around the second week of January.


sigurros, bbkat:
will you let us know when you get yours re-delivered? any updated info?
I'm getting REALLY anxious!


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

BillKach said:


> sigurros, bbkat:
> will you let us know when you get yours re-delivered? any updated info?
> I'm getting REALLY anxious!


Hey Bill,

No news yet, but I know Figaro arrived at the port three days later than scheduled. It arrived on Dec. 22... so I suppose it's at VPC right now.....

I'll be sure to let you know if I hear anything from them. What about you? Any news?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

BillKach said:


> sigurros, bbkat:
> will you let us know when you get yours re-delivered? any updated info?
> I'm getting REALLY anxious!


GOT MINE!

Ship arrived at port Sun 12/8
checked into VPC Fri 12/12
arrived at dealer Thu 12/18

YEAH BABY! :banana:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

bbkat said:


> GOT MINE!


wow! i think you got really lucky getting it back so fast! I can only dream!

enjoy!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

sigurros said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> No news yet, but I know Figaro arrived at the port three days later than scheduled. It arrived on Dec. 22... so I suppose it's at VPC right now.....
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know if I hear anything from them. What about you? Any news?


The Vega Leader has been delayed by one day - I hope it doesn't get any worse than that.
From bbkat's experience, looks like you should be getting yours back within a week (i hope!)


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

BillKach said:


> The Vega Leader has been delayed by one day - I hope it doesn't get any worse than that.
> From bbkat's experience, looks like you should be getting yours back within a week (i hope!)


I sure hope so.

I just checked the site, and looks like your baby will arrive in California tomorrow! (29th)

My car's at VPC now. With the holiday schedule, however, I don't expect to hear anything from my dealer until the week of Jan. 8. Anything before that would be gravy.

To recap, here's my post-dropoff keydates:

11/17 - drop off at Munich
11/25 - loaded on Figaro @ Bremerhaven
12/21 - arrived at Port Hueneme, CA
1/3 - Car's now at dealer!!!!! (Edited on 1/4)


----------

